# **** Puff, Puff ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

As Maury would say--- the results are in.

The pilgrams that puff on the green wacky weed have voted to give us here in Colorado ---WOLVES---

Guess they didn't get off the joint long enough to think of the millions its gonna cost in increased tax and conservation dollars--- but what the heck--- their so pretty--- and besides, its just nature.

Seems like the 4 cities in this state always know whats best for us AG folks.

AG keeps this county alive--- and now we find that a bit over a thousand people (pilgrams from the cities) in this ranching and hunting county voted to hurt our way of life.

Guess ya cant fix stupid--- puff, puff--- keep on smoke'in that wachy weed--->

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

It's so sad Cat, we have them here also.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Crazy stuff cat 
Good luck with the big dogs they sure take more big game than they can eat


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's a shame that they're doing it to CO. too. 
They can track Your cell phone no matter where you go but they won't track the wolves well enough to know how far they roam.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

the puffers don't care cause the puffers ain't payin the taxes.

always being one to look for the bright side ...................least ya'll won't have to worry bout CWD no mo. :wink:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Welcome to the stinkin' club.

Everyone will eventually learn there's no "off button" for wolves.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Our game numbers here are going down fast because of them multiplying.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I'll be take'in care of my family and outfit--- sounds like others in the state will follow the same-------> S.S.S.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

catcapper said:


> I'll be take'in care of my family and outfit--- sounds like others in the state will follow the same-------> S.S.S.
> 
> awprint:


 Like I said in a previous post, the griz. in the valley are under the same program.


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

catcapper said:


> I'll be take'in care of my family and outfit--- sounds like others in the state will follow the same-------> S.S.S.
> 
> awprint:


SSS. Shoot, Shovel, Shut up!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Shhhhhhh...


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

catcapper said:


> I'll be take'in care of my family and outfit--- sounds like others in the state will follow the same-------> S.S.S.
> 
> awprint:


 :doh: you all ready broke the rule on third S. juz sayin. :wink: :mrgreen:

:getrdone:


----------

